# Canidae added to recall list.



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Canidae has now been added to the list of recalled foods by Diamond:

Canidae Dog Food Recall

At the rate this recall is spreading, I would personally recommend not feeding your pets anything that comes out of the Diamond plant.


----------

